# Qing for a Cure 2008



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 25, 2008)

We, the wife, my brother in law and Gary in VA will be helping out here tomorrow.  Last year John and Mark held the first one and it was a huge success.  It was with deep regret that Justin passed away shortly after but this event will continue in his name to raise money for cancer research in children.

http://pigsontherun.com/Cure.aspx


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 25, 2008)

aburas said:
			
		

> Bill,
> 
> Eric and I are thinking about coming down for the event.  Do you need any more help?



Love to have you guys.  Last year we were swamped.  John said to try to be there around 12 noon.


----------



## WildFireEric (Jan 25, 2008)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> aburas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bill,
Should we bring anything? Obviously, we're not bringing the WSM's, but should we be bringing tools to help with pulling or chopping pork? Or is that all covered and you need help with setting up the place? We can be there by noon and we're staying overnight in the area so we can help late with any cleanup stuff.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 25, 2008)

John said to bring electric knives and aprons.  We are serving pork loins.  There is a comercial kitchen that we have access to so for the most part its indoors and we can use the ovens there.  He is cooking the loins on his Spice Wine cooker.  Looking forward too seeing you both.


----------



## WildFireEric (Jan 25, 2008)

OK, thanks Bill. Will do.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 27, 2008)

Here are a few pics from last nights Que for a Cure in Waynsboro VA.  We served over 400 very happy folks pork loin dinners with potato salad, green beans, rolls and a cookie.  

Thanks for all who helped.
John Atkins (The main Chef)
Mark Harris (Justins Dad)
Gary Cline (Gary in VA)
Amy and Eric (Wildfireeric)
Dan (3 Eyz BBQ)
Matt Brady (Extream Steal BBQ Team)
Kathy Small (Mrs Bill The Grill Guy)
Dan and His wife 
Fredda (The kitchen supervisor)
And Many more that I cant recall thier names.




<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://widget-a8.slide.com/widgets/slideticker.swf" height="320" width="426"><param name="movie" value="http://widget-a8.slide.com/widgets/slideticker.swf"><param name="quality" value="high"><param name="scale" value="noscale"><param name="salign" value="l"><param name="wmode" value="transparent"> <param name="flashvars" value="cy=ms&il=1&channel=2089670227102506152&site=widget-a8.slide.com"></object>



 

</p></p>


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 27, 2008)

brian j said:
			
		

> looks like a good time.  how did he cook the pork loins?



A dry rub and into the Spice Wine Cooker.  The finish sauce was a mix with vinager and citrus juice's.  Very good.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 28, 2008)

Here is a video from the local news.

http://www.newsleader.com/apps/pbcs.dll ... O/80126009


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 28, 2008)

Good stuff there Bill!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 28, 2008)

good job guys


----------



## WildFireEric (Jan 29, 2008)

I see Bill's slide show is working really good today. Here is a collection of all the pictures I took on my camera. Feel free to download if you want.
Should be 58 files/198mb in all. 

I'll probably leave this up on my work's FTP site for the month of february. You should be able to put this in your browser and then click save. 

ftp://ftp.projectteam.net/priv/eb/quein ... e_2008.zip

A not-so proud moment was when I walked up to Bill and didn't recognize him. A proud moment  was when Bill put us to work, explaining how he wanted the green bean pans filled and Amy knew exactly how to use the 'industrial' strength can opener (from her high school days running a pizza joint). I guess you never forget.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 29, 2008)

Bill doesn't get a lot of credit here because we all hate him   , but he
is one hell of a cook.


----------



## WildFireEric (Jan 29, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Bill doesn't get a lot of credit here because we all hate him   , but he
> is one hell of a cook.



He is?


----------

